# How strong is Danzo? Strongest he can defeat for a majority?



## Gianfi (May 1, 2017)

Title says all. 
Full knowledge for both
Location: same place of Danzo vs Sausage
distance: same as in  the fight above


----------



## Bonly (May 1, 2017)

Are we including Koto here as well?


----------



## oiety (May 1, 2017)

With Koto and Izanagi: He's a high kage for sure. Could 1v1 the vast majority of the high kages with both and come out on top, with some exceptions.

With just Izanagi: Mid/Mid-high kage. Ura Shisho Fuin + Izanagi ten deaths/ten opportunities for it to work seems like it'd be a good strategy. Jigo Jubaku no In as well, one of the few Fuinjutsu in this manga that actually did something in combat. Paralyzing the opponent for even a few seconds is a great advantage. His skill with Futon goes without say, and I'd personally state that he's the best in the Manga(bar Naruto, obviously). He has blades, waves, bullets, slashes, spheres, can enhance his kunai with it, and even his summon increases it's power to being able to pierce a Susano'o. His Taijutsu isn't that bad either, to my recollection he kicked Karin a fair distance away pretty simply.

Portrayal isn't bad either, with this (You can check this out) showing that even against Sasuke and even recklessly using Izanagi he was not using all of his abilities(Koto/Shisui's Eye, I'm guessing), and thought he could take down Tobi afterwards.  This as well (You can check this out), though "One of our best" is a little more generic. Not to mention just how much help Karin provided to Sasuke during their fight.

Without Izanagi, Sharingan, Hashirama Arm, or anything special: I'd say he's a low-high Kage just based on his seal skill, his Futon, his taijutsu and reflexes, and his summoning, honestly.


----------



## Isaiah13000 (May 1, 2017)

With Kotoamatsuakmi he is undoubtedly a high Kage-level character, that technique is incredibly overpowered and he could beat any non-God Tier character imo. With Koto restricted, he's a high-end mid Kage-level who could beat characters such as Onoki, Tsunade, Kakashi, Guy, all members of the Akatsuki (bar the dojutsu trio), the Edo Kage, ect. Removing his enhancements that he got from Orochimaru experimenting on him (Hashirama's cells and their benefits as well as Sharingan) he'd be a low Kage-level. As between his Wind Release techniques, his Baku, his Self-Cursing Seal, and Reverse Four Symbols Seal he's still noteworthy.


----------



## oiety (May 1, 2017)

Oh shit, forgot to actually answer the second question.

With Koto and Izanagi: I think he could possibly take a Minato who either had no knowledge or only manga knowledge.
Wait, actually, scratch that. With Koto and Izanagi he could nab DSM Kabuto or One Rinnegan Obito, probably.

With just Izanagi: He seems a bit susceptible to Genjutsu, as seen during Sasuke's Final Blow against him, so ah, Pain if he has no knowledge, probably. After his first death the paths will likely be looking in his direction, at which point he may get an Izanagi blindside off on Deva. Gakido would be a challenge, but I'd say it could be done.
For someone more concrete he could absolutely take Onoki. (You can check this out) If Baku's suction was strong enough to stop a Susano'o in its tracks, Onoki is getting pulled out of the air, and by the time he focuses on a Jinton to kill it (as trees and rocks were simply pulled in as shown here - You can check this out - which makes me doubt if a simple Doton golem would work) Danzo would have likely launched empowered Futon already.

Without Izanagi or his enhancements: Well, its safe to say that he'd kill Hidan by Seal Paralyzing him then removing his limbs with Cutting Winds. Above that, i'm not that up to date on who exactly is a low kage level, but i'm pretty sure Hiruzen would kill him. Killing Konan seems possible depending on whether or not you think she can make Exploding tags herself, or how those would matchup to a Katon in hurting the Baku. Seems like Futon would tear and shred her paper.


----------



## LostSelf (May 1, 2017)

Not Toon "GG" Deva, that's for sure!


----------

